# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Κύπελλο 2014 (16 Νοεμβρίου, Νovotel)

## Polyneikos

*Kατόπιν επικοινωνίας με τον πρόεδρο της WABBA HELLAS,Νίκο Τσουνάκη, ενημερωθήκαμε ότι στις 16 Νοεμβρίου, στο ξενοδοχείο Νοvotel, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Κύπελλο της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ.
Ο αγώνας θα αποτελέσει πρόκριση για τους αθλητές, για το Μr Universe που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 23 Νοεμβρίου στην Φιλανδία.

*

----------


## nikosbb

μπραβο.να ενημερωνομαστε σιγα σιγα για να κανονισουνε την πορεια τους οι αθλητες...

----------


## Tsounakis

καλημερα σε  ολους  !  ο ιστορικος  αγωνας  wabba κυπελο  2014 πλησιαζει  !!  
ενημερωνουμε   οτι βαση  των  κανονισμων  της  wabba world ολοι  οι  αθλητες  και  αθλητριες που θα  λαβουν  μερος  πρεπει  να  εναι  βαμμενοι  με  αερογραφο ! 
θα υπαρχει  στον  αγωνα συνεργειο  με  αερογραφο ! 

καλη  προετοιμασια

----------


## nikosbb

καλησπερα...θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αυτο που παιζει ρολο ειναι η μαρκα της μπογιας που θα χρησιμοποιησουμε η τον τροπο τοποθετηση της,γαντι-με ψεκασμα κ πινελο-αερογραφο...κ αν ειναι ευκολο να μας πει καποιος που μπορουμε σε ποιο link να δουμε τους κανονισμους αυτους της παγκοσμιας ομοσπονδιας ωστε να ειμαστε ακριβως ενημερωμενοι εμεις οι αθλητες...ευχαριστω πολυ...

----------


## Tsounakis

Για  να  γινει  πιο  κατανοητο .....  δεν επιτρεπεται οποιαδηποτε αλλη  βαφη ...  μονο  αερογραφος !  
Αερογραφος  θα  υπαρχει  την  ημερα  του  αγωνα  (16 - 11 - 14 )  στον χωρο του  αγωνα (NOVOTEL)
To κοστος θα  ειναι  πολυ λιγοτερο  απο  καθε  βαφη ! 
φυσικα  οι  αθλητες θα μπορουν πρην τον  αγωνα να  εχουν ( βαση )  ηλιο - σολαριουμ κλπ

----------


## NASSER

Νίκο καλημέρα. Όπως ισχύει στις περισσότερες διοργανώσεις πλέον, οι αθλητές θα πρέπει να είναι βαμμένοι με τέτοιο τρόπο που να μην ξεβάφουν με στεγνό άγγιγμα. Ο αερογράφος προσφέρει ομοιόμορφο βάψιμο και ωραίο χρώμα. Ωστόσο στην αγορά υπάρχουν ήδη τρεις υγρές βαφές που μπορούν να κάνουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Protan, jantana και Dream tan. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο αερογράφος έχει την Protan και την Dream tan σε αποχρώσεις. 
Επομένως γιατί ο αθλητής να μην προτιμήσει να είναι ήδη βαμμένος από πριν με δική του υγρή βαφή? 
Το αναφέρω μήπως έχει σημασία να βαφτεί με αερογράφο την ημέρα του αγώνα και οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές δεν το κατανοούν. 
Επίσης όσοι θα έρθουν εκτός Αθηνών θα έχουν και το άγχος του χρόνου. Θα προλάβουν να είναι βαμμένοι όλοι πριν την έναρξη? 
Δεν είναι κουραστική διαδικασία για όλους πριν την αναμέτρηση?

----------


## nikosbb

Καλημερα σας κ καλη βδομαδα...τον κανονισμο δεν βλεπω εγω...να μας το δειξετε κ θα γινει αολυτο κατανοητο.το καλοκαιρι που το χρησιμοποιησαμε το πληρωσαμε 50€, μας ειπαν οτι κραταει τουλαχιστον μια βδομαδα κ ολοι στις 3 μερες ειχαμε μπαλωματα.εξαλλου μπορει καποιος αθλητης να εχει μπογια απο αλλον αγωνα η να εχει θειο στην αμερικη να του τα στελνει τσαμπα.ακομη αν καποιος κανει κακο βαξιμο η καθολου, κακο του κεφαλιου του.αυτος θα χασει βαθμους κ θεσεις.ειναι σαν το κακο ποζαρισμα.εχω κατεβει σε παγκοσμιο κ ως αθλητης κ ως βοηθος αθλητη κ δεν υποθηκε τετοιο ζητημα.οπως σωστα πολυ ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω το protan το βαζεις κ σε μια ωρα φορας λευκο πουκαμισο κ εισαι οκ.δεν ξεβαφει.αρα θα μπορει να επιτραπει.κ αν μιλαμε για κοστος 10-15€  οκ.θα ειναι ομως τοσο? Κ δεν ταιριάζουν ολες οι μπογιες σε ολα τα κορμια.οσοι εχουν κατεβει  ifbb το εχουν ζησει.εκει βεβαια εκτος απο μπογια υποχρεωναν κ μαγιο δικο τους.οποτε ωραια κ ομορφα μας δειχνετε τον κανονισμο επισημα κ ζητω κ συγνωμη για την απορια μου.ειναι κ αλλοι αθλητες με τις ιδιες αποριες.τουλαχιστον στο επισημο σαιτ της ομοσπονδιας στο εξωτερικο δεν αναγραφει πουθενα το θεμα αυτο.η τουλαχιστον δςν μπορεσα να το βρω εγω για να πω την αληθεια.ευχαριστω...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ο αερογράφος προσφέρει ομοιόμορφο βάψιμο και ωραίο χρώμα. Ωστόσο στην αγορά υπάρχουν ήδη τρεις υγρές βαφές που μπορούν να κάνουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Protan, jantana και Dream tan. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ο αερογράφος έχει την Protan και την Dream tan σε αποχρώσεις. 
> Επομένως γιατί ο αθλητής να μην προτιμήσει να είναι ήδη βαμμένος από πριν με δική του υγρή βαφή? 
> Το αναφέρω μήπως έχει σημασία να βαφτεί με αερογράφο την ημέρα του αγώνα και οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές δεν το κατανοούν. 
> Επίσης όσοι θα έρθουν εκτός Αθηνών θα έχουν και το άγχος του χρόνου. Θα προλάβουν να είναι βαμμένοι όλοι πριν την έναρξη? 
> Δεν είναι κουραστική διαδικασία για όλους πριν την αναμέτρηση?





> Καλημερα σας κ καλη βδομαδα...τον κανονισμο δεν βλεπω εγω...να μας το δειξετε κ θα γινει αολυτο κατανοητο.το καλοκαιρι που το χρησιμοποιησαμε το πληρωσαμε 50€, μας ειπαν οτι κραταει τουλαχιστον μια βδομαδα κ ολοι στις 3 μερες ειχαμε μπαλωματα.εξαλλου μπορει καποιος αθλητης να εχει μπογια απο αλλον αγωνα η να εχει θειο στην αμερικη να του τα στελνει τσαμπα.ακομη αν καποιος κανει κακο βαξιμο η καθολου, κακο του κεφαλιου του.αυτος θα χασει βαθμους κ θεσεις.ειναι σαν το κακο ποζαρισμα.εχω κατεβει σε παγκοσμιο κ ως αθλητης κ ως βοηθος αθλητη κ δεν υποθηκε τετοιο ζητημα.οπως σωστα πολυ ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω το protan το βαζεις κ σε μια ωρα φορας λευκο πουκαμισο κ εισαι οκ.δεν ξεβαφει.αρα θα μπορει να επιτραπει.κ αν μιλαμε για κοστος 10-15€  οκ.θα ειναι ομως τοσο? κορμιαΚ δεν ταιριάζουν ολες οι μπογιες σε ολα τα .οσοι εχουν κατεβει  ifbb το εχουν ζησει.εκει βεβαια εκτος απο μπογια υποχρεωναν κ μαγιο δικο τους.οποτε ωραια κ ομορφα μας δειχνετε τον κανονισμο επισημα κ ζητω κ συγνωμη για την απορια μου.ειναι κ αλλοι αθλητες με τις ιδιες αποριες.τουλαχιστον στο επισημο σαιτ της ομοσπονδιας στο εξωτερικο δεν αναγραφει πουθενα το θεμα αυτο.η τουλαχιστον δςν μπορεσα να το βρω εγω για να πω την αληθεια.ευχαριστω...


Πολυ σωστες τις βλεπω τις αποψεις :03. Thumb up:  ,μην προσπαθουν οι διοργανωτες προβαλλοντας ενα επιχειρημα για το καλο του αγωνα ,να υπαρχουν αλλα δεκα για το ''κακο'' των αθλητων και μην ξεχναμε σε τι εποχη ζουμε .
Οι αγωνιστικοι αθλητες ειναι η αφροκρεμα και οι στυλοβατες αυτου του αθληματος και πρεπει να εχουν τον πρωτο λογο ,χωρις αυτους δεν θα υπηρχαν ουτε ομοσπονδιες ουτε τπτ κ γενικα ολη η αγορα θα ηταν συρρικνωμενη.
Φυσικα! κ πρεπει να υπαρχουν κανονισμοι ,να ειναι ομως οσο γινεται σωστοι κ ρεαλιστικοι για το καλο των αθλητων, μετα το ''καλο'' παει ντομινο για ολους.

----------


## nikosbb

φιλε χρηστο πολυ σωστα το θετεις...μπραβο...πρεπει να υπαρχουν κανονισμοι.ετσι ειναι το σωστο.αλλα να υπαρχουν στην πραγματικοτητα κ να κοινοποιουνται στους αθλητες...οχι στα λογια...συμφωνω πρεπει να εχει εσοδα μια ομοσπονδια.δεν θα τα βαλουν απο την τσεπη τους οσο κ αν αγαπουν το αθλημα.εισητιρια,περιπτερα με προιοντα,καρτα αθλητη.αλλα μερικα πραγματα ειναι παραλογα κ εκτος νομιμων κανονισμων...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ Κυπέλλου της WABBA*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

HOTEL NOVOTEL ,επιστροφη στο ''πατρικο σπιτι''! :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Υπήρχε μια παράδοση στη WABBA που στην αφίσσα του αγώνα έμπαινε ο Γενικός Νικητής της προηγούμενης διοργάνωσης, σαν μια αναγνώριση και επιβράβευση της νίκης του. Παρατηρώ ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια αυτό έχει αλλάξει, όχι ότι είναι απαραίτητα κακό, ίσως με την προσθίκη περισσότερων αθλητών και όμορφων παρουσιών η αφίσσα πετυχαίνει καλύτερα το στόχο της προώθησης του αγώνα. 
Εμένα πάντως μου άρεσε η παλαίοτερη παράδοση.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όλοι ξέρουμε και ειδικα εμείς οι αγωνιστικοί ότι το σωστο χρώμα αναδεικνύει καλύτερα τον αθλητή 
και όταν κάποιος αθλητης έχει κάνει έξοδα στην προετοιμασία του και κυρίως κόπο και έρχετε η στιγμή που όλος αυτός ο κόπος μεταφράζετε σε μια μέρα που θα σταθεί στην αγωνιστική σκηνή , είναι κρίμα να μειωθεί η εικόνα απο ένα κακό βάψιμο , όπως επίσης τα διαφορετικά χρώματα και αποχρωσεις πολλες φορες μπερδεύουν τούς κριτες και αθλητες με καλύτερο χρώμα ευνοούνται , οπότε εδω κολλάει η παροιμία που λέει καμια φορα "λυπόμαστε το καρφί και χάνουμε το πέταλο"
και όπως ξέρουμε οι καλές κρέμες είναι και ακριβές και πολλες φορες χρειάζετε 2 φορες να βάζει ο αθλητής σε ένα αγώνα σε προκριματικά και τελικά , οπότε κάθε κίνηση όταν γίνετε για καλό σκοπό και πρός όφελος όλων , μένει να κρίνουμε μετα το αποτέλεσμα αν άξιζε τελικά η όχι

----------


## Tsounakis

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ  ΣΕ  ΟΛΟΥΣ  
ΜΕΤΑ  ΤΟ  ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛIΟ  ΤΗΣ  WABBA  HELLAS  ΠΟΥ  ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙHΘHΚΕ  ΤΗΝ  ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ  12 ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 
ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΙΚΕ  ΓΙΑ  ΤΗΝ  ΒΑΦΗ  ΤΩΝ  ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ  ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ  ΝΑ  ΧΡHΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ  ΟΤΙ  ΒΑΦΗ  ΘΕΛΟΥΝ  ΑΡΚEI ΝΑ  ΜΗΝ  ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ  ΤΟ  ΣΩΜΑ  ΚΑΤΑ  ΤΗΝ  ΔΙΑΡΚEIΑ  ΤΟΥ  ΑΓΩΝΑ 
ΕΠΙΣHΣ ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤHΚΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΟΣΟ  ΣΥΜMΕΤΟΧΗΣ ΓΙΑ  ΤΟΥΣ  ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ  20  ΕΥΡΩ  
ΑΥΤΑ  ΤΑ  ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ  ΤΗΣ  ΣΥΜMΕΤΟΧΗΣ  ΤΩΝ  ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ  ΘΑ  ΚΑΛΥΨΟΥΝ  ΜΕΡΟΣ  ΤΩΝ  ΕΞΟΔΩΝ  ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜMΕΤΟΧΗΣ ΤΩΝ  ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ   ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ  ΣΤΟ UNIVERSE 

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ 

ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΙΑ

----------


## charchar

Κύριε Τσουνάκη θα υπάρχει όμως και το συνεργείο που είχατε γράψει λίγο παλαιότερα με τον αερογράφο για να μας βάψει με το προβλεπόμενο βέβαια κόστος, έτσι δεν είναι? Δεν άλλαξε κάτι σε αυτό?

Σας ευχαριστώ .

----------


## Tsounakis

> Κύριε Τσουνάκη θα υπάρχει όμως και το συνεργείο που είχατε γράψει λίγο παλαιότερα με τον αερογράφο για να μας βάψει με το προβλεπόμενο βέβαια κόστος, έτσι δεν είναι? Δεν άλλαξε κάτι σε αυτό?
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ .


ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Ο ΑΕΡΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ ΤΗΝ  ΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ !
ΟΤΑΝ  ΔΗΛΩΝΟΥΝ  ΤΗΝ  ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΤΟΥΣ  ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΚΡΙΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΟΙ  ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ  ΘΑ  ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ  ΣΕΙΡΑ ΓΙΑ  ΤΟΝ  ΑΕΡΟΓΡΑΦΟ !

----------


## dominik

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ  ΣΕ  ΟΛΟΥΣ  
> ΜΕΤΑ  ΤΟ  ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛIΟ  ΤΗΣ  WABBA  HELLAS  ΠΟΥ  ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙHΘHΚΕ  ΤΗΝ  ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ  12 ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 
> ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΤΙΚΕ  ΓΙΑ  ΤΗΝ  ΒΑΦΗ  ΤΩΝ  ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ  ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ  ΝΑ  ΧΡHΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΟΥΝ  ΟΤΙ  ΒΑΦΗ  ΘΕΛΟΥΝ  ΑΡΚEI ΝΑ  ΜΗΝ  ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ  ΤΟ  ΣΩΜΑ  ΚΑΤΑ  ΤΗΝ  ΔΙΑΡΚEIΑ  ΤΟΥ  ΑΓΩΝΑ 
> ΕΠΙΣHΣ ΚΑΘΟΡΙΣΤHΚΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΙΚΡΟ ΠΟΣΟ  ΣΥΜMΕΤΟΧΗΣ ΓΙΑ  ΤΟΥΣ  ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ  20  ΕΥΡΩ  
> ΑΥΤΑ  ΤΑ  ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ  ΤΗΣ  ΣΥΜMΕΤΟΧΗΣ  ΤΩΝ  ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ  ΘΑ  ΚΑΛΥΨΟΥΝ  ΜΕΡΟΣ  ΤΩΝ  ΕΞΟΔΩΝ  ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜMΕΤΟΧΗΣ ΤΩΝ  ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ   ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ  ΣΤΟ UNIVERSE 
> 
> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ 
> 
> ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΙΑ


τα 20 ευρω δεν είναι μικρο ποσο..ετσι για να ξερουμε τι λεμε...τεσπα προηγούμενος δεν υπηρχε αυτό κ ηταν κ εποχές που ο κοσμος ειχε..θα μου πητε οκ ναι εχεις για προετοιμασια κ δεν εχεις 20 ευρω..ναι μπορει να μην τα εχω τα 20 μεχρι τοτε.τι να πω δεν ξερω.

----------


## nikosbb

Να το σκισεις να το πεταξεις το 20.το γαμωτο ειναι.αλλα κ παλι λες χαλαλι οκ να βοηθησεις στα εσοδα.δεν πειραζει.αν κ δεν ειναι δουλεια τοτ αθλητη να βρει αυτα τα εσοδα.η καλη παρουσια του στη σκηνη ειναι.τα εσοδα ερχονται απο θεατες διαφημισεις σπονσορες κ τα περιπτερα εξω.το οτι θα πληρωσεις εισοδο για τον ενα βοηθο που δικαιουσαι κ χρειάζεσαι οπωσδηποτε? Το νεο κολπο με τον υποχρεωτικό αερογραφο? 50€ πληρωσαμε το καλοκαιρι.κ ξεβαψε κ σε 3 μερες κατά τοπους.πολλοοι αθλητες εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα δεν μιλανε.μην νομιζουν μερικοι οτι ειναι μονο κανα 2 αθλητες με αυτο το σκεπτικό.

----------


## vaggan

για τους θεατες ποια ειναι η τιμη εισοδου?

----------


## Tsounakis

Η  τιμη  του  εισιτηριου ειναι 10  ευρω  για  τους τελικους .... και  15 ευρω για προκριματικους και  τελικους μαζι !

----------


## NASSER

Αρκετά λογική τιμή, μάλλον θα έλεγα πολύ καλή για τις μέρες μας. 
Ότι επιστρέφουμε στο Nobotel  είναι μια καλή επιλογή γιατί οι φίλοι του αθλήματος αναζητάμε το κλίμα που βλέπαμε πάντα σαυτο το χώρο. Όσες και να είναι οι συμμετοχές ή προσέλευση του κοινού θα είναι αναμενόμενη για το λόγο που ανέφερα.
Φυσικά έμαθα για πολύ δυνατές συμμετοχές και αναμένεται να τους δούμε επί σκηνής.
Κάτι λιγότερο από 2 εβδομάδες έμειναν.

----------


## Tsounakis

Παρακαλουμε  τους  αθλητες  που  θα  λαβουν  μερος  στον  αγωνα .... την  κυριακη 16 - 11 - 14 ( novotel )   να εχουν  μαζι  τους μια  φωτογραφια  ταυτοτητος  το  πρωι  στους  προκριματικους  .
θα  εκδοθει  και  θα  παραλαβουν  την  καρτα  αθλητη  !

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι μέρες περνάνε και ο αγώνας στο Novotel είναι ο τελευταίος της σεζόν στον Ελλαδικό χώρο.
Από τις πληροφορίες που έχω , θα είναι δυνατός αγώνας ,με αρκετές συμμετοχές και εδώ,αθλητές όπως ο Βασίλης Κατσένης, ο Φώτης Χατζηγεωργίου, ο Γιώργος Κωστελέτος, ο Γιάννης Χασούρας και άλλοι πολλοί, θα δημιουργήσουν ένα πολύ δυνατό παζλ.
Ο Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλος θα  συμμετάσχει στο ΟVERALL απευθείας, υπερασπίζωντας τον Γενικό Τίτλο που είχε πάρει το 2010.
Αν μάλιστα επιβεβαιωθεί και μια δυνατή συμμετοχή που ακούω απευθείας για τον  Γενικό και αυτός , θα μιλάμε για μεγάλη μάχη, χωρίς φυσικά να αγνοήσουμε τις συμμετοχές από τους νικητές των κατηγοριών!

----------


## nikosbb

Μια ερωτηση να κανω.η κατηγορια ανδρες με μαγιο κανουν ατομικο ποζαρισμα? Επισης ποζαρουν κανονικα οπως οι αλλες κατηγορίες η οχι? Ευχαριστω...

----------


## barbell

> Μια ερωτηση να κανω.η κατηγορια ανδρες με μαγιο κανουν ατομικο ποζαρισμα? Επισης ποζαρουν κανονικα οπως οι αλλες κατηγορίες η οχι? Ευχαριστω...


Οχι φιλε μου δεν εχει ατομικο στα μαγιο

----------


## nikosbb

ευχαριστω...

----------


## Tsounakis

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΕ ΟΙ  ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ  ΘΑ  ΛΑΒΟΥΝ  ΜΕΡΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ  ...  ΝΑ  ΒΡΙΣΚΟΝΤΕ ΣΤΟ  NOBOTEL ΣΤΗΣ  8.30 ΤΟ  ΠΡΩΙ ΤΗΣ  ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗΣ 
ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ  ΑΠΟΦΥΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ  ΤΟΝ  ΠΡΟΚΡΙΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ  ΛΟΓΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΕΥΣΗΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ  ΥΠΕΝΘΥΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΝ  ΜΙΑ  FOTO  ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ  ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΚΑΡΤΑΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΗ 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Polyneikos

Το *Βodybuilding.gr*, βρισκεται από το πρωί στο Νοβοτελ να καλυψει το ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα με πολλες φωτογραφίες επί σκηνής αλλά και backstage.

Ο φακός συνέλαβε και 2 μεγάλους αθλητές που θα διαγωνιστούν απευθείας στο Overall, γεγονός που δίνει μεγάλες προσδοκίες στο κοινό.

Ο *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης*, παρέα με τον Γιώργο Μπουζιάνα , περιχαρής και με αυτοπεποιθηση, σε ενα come back από το 2012.




Ο *Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος,* με τον προπονητή του Σταυρο Τριουλίδη, έτοιμος για την μεγάλη μαχη..Τα υπόλοιπα στο Νοβοτελ !!

----------


## sl8

Παιδιά τι γίνεται, κάνα νέο έχουμε;

----------


## beefmeup

ακομα ο αγωνας διεξαγεται..εγω εφυγα πριν λιγο λογω υποχρωσεων..λογικα ομως καπου τωρα θα τελειωνει με την μεγαλη κατηγορια.
αρκετες συμμετοχες κ γεματο προγραμμα..ο κοσμος γεμισε τον χορο κ υπηρχαν κ αρκετα περιπτερα εταιριων με πολυ πραμα κ καλες προσφορες.
περισοτερα λογικα αργοτερα η αυριο πρωι απο τον γνωστο αγνωστο Πολυνικο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μεγάλη η μάχη μεταξυ Κολιγκιωνη και Σιδηρόπουλου. 
*Γενικός Νικητής, ο Τασος Κολιγκιώνης


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ωρα της ανακοίνωσης του αποτελέσματος και της απονομής

----------


## barbell

Με ολο το σεβασμο ως προς τον τελικο νικητη και εφοσον ημουν παρον ως θεατης στον εν λογω αγωνα το μονο που εχω να πω κριμα που ενας υπεροχος αγωνας τελειωσε με αυτον τον τροπο...Και πανω απο ολα κριμα που οχι μονο υποτιματε η προσπαθεια ενος αθλητη που υπερειχε με διαφορα αλλα υποτιματε και η νοημοσυνη του κοινου..Κατα τα αλλα ηταν ενας εξαιρετικος αγωνας με πολυ δυνατες συμμετοχες..Μιλαω παντα υποκειμενικα και ως θεατης μην παρεξηγηθω κιολας

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Χωρίς να είμαι παρόν στον αγώνα παρά μόνο από τις φωτογραφίες, οφείλω να συμφωνήσω με τον barbell. Περιμένω και το video αλλά δε νομίζω πως θα αλλάξει τη κρίση μου..
O Σιδηρόπουλος φαίνεται ογκοδέστερος, σκληρότερος και πιο γραμμωμένος. :01. Unsure:

----------


## billy89

Μάλλον τιμής ένεκεν τον πήρε τον αγώνα γιατί απ' ότι διάβασα αποσύρεται... Ε είναι και χορηγός τα xtreme stores...

----------


## κοτινος

δεν εχω παρει ποτε θεση σε τετοια θεματα στα 2 χρονια που ειμαι εδω μαζι στην παρεα σας ,  
αλλα στις φωτο  εδω η διαφορα του σιδηροπουλουπου  ειναι πολυ εξωφθαλμη ρε γαμωτο δεν ειναι καν κοντα να πεις οκ λαθη γινονται..

τωρα αν οι φωτο με ξεγελανε τοσο πολυ κ απο κοντα στην θεση των κριτων ηταν αλλιως τα πραγματα τι να πω..

τις κοιταξα παντως πολυ καλα κ προσεκτικα για ωρα , ριξτε κ οι υπολοιποι μια ματια αν θελετε

στις μαζες? ουτε για αστειο..   στην γραμμωση?  καμια σχεση..  στην σκληραδα?  εκει κ αν εχουν διαφορα.. , ακομα κ στην ποιοτητα του δερματος ολα ειναι πολυ υπερ του σιδηροπουλου

δεν θελω να  μειωσω εναν σπουδαιο αθλητη σαν τον κυριο κολιγκιωνη που κοντα στα 50 του εχει φτιαξει κατι  που θα το ζηλευαν ακομα κ οι 99% των αθλητων..  μπραβο του για οτι εχει κανει κ εχει τον αμεριστο σεβασμο μου , απλα εδω υπαρχει μια πολυ εμφανης αδικια

μερικες φορες καλυτερα να βλεπεις αγωνες  powerlifting παρα bodubuilding ,  εκει δεν εχει κ πολλες αδικιες , οποιος σηκωσει τα πιο πολλα κερδισε κ τελος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Συμφωνω κ εγω με τους  :03. Thumb up:  ,αν κ δεν μπορεσα να παρεβρεθω στον αγωνα μονο απο τις φωτο , παρολο που ο Τ. Κολιγκιωνης επιασε εξαιρετικη φορμα απεχει αρκετα ποζα με ποζα απο τον Σιδηροπουλο.
Τωρα αν ξεγελανε τοσο πολυ οι φωτο οπως ειπε κ ο κοτινος :03. Thumb up:  ,τι να πω;  Ας μας μεταφερουν  την γνωμη τους κ αλλοι που ηταν μεσα στην αιθουσα.

----------


## Nive

H απογοήτευση του Σιδηρόπουλου τα λέει όλα... :01. Unsure:

----------


## vaggan

νταξει αδικια μονο οι κοιλιακοι μου αρεσαν περισσοτερο του τασου ετσι για να γραψουμε κατι και γιαυτον

----------


## barbell

Πισω απο την επιτροπη καθομουν.Απο κοντα η διαφορα ηταν πιο εμφανης και απο τις φωτογραφιες....Πρωτη φορα ειδα αιθουσα να αδειαζει τοσο γρηγορα μετα την ανακοινωση του νικητη και δεν ακουσα ουτε εναν να μην δυσανασχετει...Απο την αλλη οση συμπαθεια και αν εχω στο προσωπο του Λευτερη και της ομαδας του ας εκαναν καλυτερες επιλογες...Ο δρομος σε αυτο το επιπεδο ειναι ενας και αν μη τι αλλο τετοια ευτραπελα εκει δεν εχουμε δει ποτε...Ο νοων νοειτο

----------


## Polyneikos

Επειδη καταλαβαίνω ότι ο κόσμος περιμένει υλικό απο τον αγώνα, θα ανέβει σύντομα αλλα αυτη την φορά θα ξεκινήσω σύντομα με το βιντεο του Γενικού Τίτλου ώστε όλοι να έχουν μια καλη εικόνα.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Aν ειναι δυνατον...απλα τραγικο,τπτ αλλο.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Αν και δεν κατάφερα ουτε εγω να παρευρεθώ,εμαθα για το αποτέλεσμα αυτο....

Η αποψη μου ηταν απο την 1η στιγμή οτι τιμης ενεκεν θα δινόταν στον Τάσο...δυστηχώς για αλλη μια φορά,το επίπεδο των ελληνικών αγώνων ειναι πολύ χαμηλό και λυπάμαι που το λέω αυτο...Οπως καποιος ειπε πιο πάνω..υποτιμούν και τη νοημοσύνη του κοινού..και ετσι δεν πάμε μπροστα το αθλημα αλλα ΠΙΣΩ....

και οι 2 αθλητές ηταν σε εξαιρετική φόρμα..αλλα παραήταν προβλέψιμο το αποτέλεσμα... :02. Welcome:

----------


## nikosbb

στον αγωνα ημουν κ εγω.αρκετες συμμετοχες κ καλο επιπεδο αθλητων.λαθοι κ αδικιες ομως πολλες.στις κατηγοριες με το ετσι θελω κοψα;νε την fitness.οποτε αθλητες χωρις πολυ μαζα παλεψανε κ χασανε στην μεγαλυτερη κατηγορια fitness.αδικο πολυ.η τουλαχιστον ενημερωσε ωστε να ξερει ο κοσμος,οχι εκεινη την στιγμη.μαγειρεμα κ σπρωξιμο καποιον αθλητων???πολυ...αθλητης που δεν επαιξε το πρωι προκιματικο στην μεσαια κατηγορια επειδη εμαθε πως ηταν στο οριο εξαδα στην μαστερ 40,το απογευμα μπηκε κ στην μεσαια ωστε να παρει εκει τουλαχιστον μια καλυτερη θεση χαριστικα.ολοι οι αθλητες της κατηγοριας το σχολιασαν αρνητικα γιατι απαγορευεται.στην μαστερ 50???εβγαζε ματι το σπρωξιμο...ακουσα κ ειδα οτι ενας αθλητης αυτης της κατηγοριας εκανε ενσταση πανω στην σκηνη για το αποτελεσμα,και???στην ελλαδα ειμαστε.μοιραζε η επιτροπη πλακετιτσες μεταξυ τους.μια επιτροπη απο παλιους κ πολυ καλους αθλητες,οι οποιοι οταν ηταν ενεργα αγωνιστικοι κ βιωναν τετοιες αδικιες επι σκηνης εκαναν σαματα.τωρα μαλλον τα ξεχασαν.δεν κατηγορω βεβαια κανεναν.οτι νομιζει κανει ο καθενας.ευτηχως βλεπει κ κρινει ο θεατης αλλα κ ο αθλητης.3αδα με τον εναν χοντρο η με κρεμασμενη κοιλια.μπραβο.ενα κυπελο ακομα πηρε για το ραφι.στο γενικο θα συμφωνισω με τους φιλους παραπανω.ο σιδιροπουλος ηταν καλυτερος.ουτε τον φιλο του ειμαι ουτε διαφιμιζω κανεναν.λεω αυτο που βλεπω οπως κ το ειδαν κ ολοι εξαλλου.σιγουρα καποιοι πιστευουν ακριβως τα αντιθετα απο αυτα που ειπα.κ καλα κανουν.πρεπει ο καθενας να εχει την δικη του αποψη.αλλα κ τον αντρισμο να την στιριζει με πραξεις.οχι μονο λογια. τιμη εισοδου κ η καρτα αθλητη οκ.ωραια κ ομορφα κ λογικα.να λεμε κ τα καλα.θεατες μπολικοι που απολαυσαν τους ανθρωπους τους.συγχαρητιρια σε ολους τους αθλητες ανεξαρτητα θεσης.πραγματικα μπραβο τους...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω δεν μπόρεσα να παρεβρεθώ στον αγώνα και δεν συνηθίζω να κρίνω και να σχολιάζω αποτελέσματα μόνο απο φωτο γιατι οι φωτο καμια φορα αδικούν και αλλιώς δείχνει η πραγματικότητα , ειδικα σε αθλητες που βρίσκονται πολύ κοντά
Εγω γνωρίζω πολυ καλα τον Τάσο και ξέρω την πορεία του και τι δουλεια έχει κάνει τελευταία που βρίσκετε σε καταπληκτική φόρμα και δίκαια κερδίζει νεότερους αθλητες και επίδοξους ,όπως γνωρίζω και τον Λευτέρη και πόσο σταθερα ανεβαίνει χρόνο με τον χρόνο και απ ότι είδα σ αυτον τον αγώνα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερος απο τον αγώνα της NAC , λόγω μιας επιπλέον εβδομάδας προετοιμασίας .

 δεν φταίει βέβαια σε καμία περίπτωση ο Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης που βγήκε πρώτος εφόσον οι κριτες αποφασίζουν ποιός θα βγεί
απλα βλέποντας τις φωτο όσο χαρακτηριστικές μπορεί να είναι και χωρίς να έχω δεί τον αγώνα λάιβ , αν έλεγαν βγήκε πρώτος ο Λευτέρης θα έλεγα ναι αυτό φαίνετε άλλωστε , γιατι και οι 2 έχουν ωραία σχήματα και οι 2 είναι γραμωμένοι με μια υπεροχή στον Σιδηρόπουλο στο θέμα μάζας και σε κάποια σημεία όπως τα χέρια ώμοι πόδια πιο εντυπωσιακά 

αλλα όσοι το είδαν λάιβ έχουν καλύτερη άποψη , γιατι παλιότερα σε μια κόντρα Μπουρνάζου Μεντή , κέρδισε κατα την γνώμη μου καθαρα ο Μπουρνάζος γιατι η μυική ωριμότητα και ποιότητα έβγαζε μάτι , δεν ξέρω αν κάτι ανάλογο έγινε και εδω 

όπως και νάχει μπράβο και στούς 2 που ήταν πολύ καλοί και ανέβασαν το επίπεδο τού Ελληνικού ββ  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Kαποιες τοποθετησεις που δεν αφορούσαν το αγωνιστικό μέρος του αγώνα της WABBA, μεταφέρθηκαν στο *Ελληνικές Διοργανώσεις*
Θα παρακαλούσα οποιαδήποτε συνέχεια να γίνει σε εκείνο το τόπικ που είναι το πλεον κατάλληλο.

----------


## Chaz



----------


## panos dimako

Πιστευω πως ηταν μια η ατυχη αποφαση των κριτων .ο τασος εναι μεγαλος αθλητης και δε χρειαζεται τετοια νικη!!!

----------


## Nive

Κατάφορη αδικία!!!  :01. Unsure: 
Ο Σιδηρόπουλος ξενέρωσε και ο προπονητής του έκανε αυτό που έπρεπε...καλή δύναμη στους επόμενους αγώνες!

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ξεκινήσω την εισαγωγή του αγώνα, δίνωντας μια πρώτη εικόνα.
Στην πορεία θα αναρτηθούν φωτογραφίες του αγώνα ανα κατηγορία,σύμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα.
Ο αγώνας του Κυπέλλου της WABBA , ήταν ο τελευταίος στον Ελλαδικό χώρο για την χειμερινή σεζόν , οπότε ο κόσμος έστρεψε την προσοχή του στο παραδοσιακό ραντεβού στο Νοβοτέλ.
Μοιραία, με την συμμετοχή του Τασου Κολιγκιώνη (Γενικός Νικητής στο Κύπελλο το 2012) και του Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλου (Γενικός Νικητής στο Πρωτάθλημα του 2010), όλοι περίμεναν την ώρα του Γενικού, τι θα γίνει.Πληροφορίες από στόμα σε στόμα ,έδιναν και έπαιρναν ότι και οι δύο είναι σε εκπληκτική κατάσταση.
Θα μιλήσουμε όμως  αργότερα για τον Γενικό, όταν θα ολοκληρωθεί το ανέβασμα του βίντεο.

Θα αναφερθώ τώρα γενικότερα για τον αγώνα:
Οι συμμετοχές του αγώνα έφτασαν 56 στον αριθμό, ικανοποιητική για τα δεδομένα του Νοεμβρίου.
Ο κόσμος γέμισε στα τελικά το Νοβοτέλ, στο οποίο ότι και να λέμε, υπάρχει αύρα αγωνιστικού bodybuilding και το κλίμα είναι πάντα ζεστό.

Οι αθλητές διαγωνίστηκαν στις εξής κατηγορίες :

1. Men Body Juniors (-24)
2. Men Body Masters (40+)
3. Men Body Supermasters (50+)
4. Mr Models
5. Men Body Fitness (-1.75 & + 1.75)
6. Miss Model
7. Miss Fitness
8. Miss Body Fitness
9. Men Body Short (-1,68m)
10. Men Body Medium (-1,74m)
11. Men Body Tall (+1,74m)
12. Men Body XTall (+1,80m)
13. OVERALL

----------


## NASSER

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε κατηγορία fitness model και model, τρεις αθλήτριες στη μια κατηγορία και μια στη δεύτερη.
Θα ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχει και στις διεθνή διοργανώσεις της wabba γιατί μου άρεσε ο διαχωρισμός...  :01. Smile:

----------


## sl8

Περιμένω κ φώτο βίντεο με τον μεγάλο Γιάννη Χασούρα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Στα *Multimedia-Gallery* του Βοdybuilding.gr ανεβαίνουν σταδιακά οι φωτογραφίες όλων των κατηγοριών του Κυπέλλου της WABBA!
Στό άρθρο του αγώνα θα ξεκινήσουμε τον σχολιασμό των κατηγοριών, με τα παρελειπόμενα καθώς τις εντυπώσεις μας.
Μείνετε συντονισμένοι :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Juniors (-24χρ)* είχαμε την συμμετοχή *5 αθλητών*.
Ο έμπειρος *Χρήστος Πιστόλας*, που πλέον κλείνει 5 αγωνιστικά χρόνια, επικράτησε της κατηγορίας του, δίνωντας μια στοιβαρότητα και όπως πάντα ένα ωραίο ποζάρισμα, από τα καλύτερα που εχουμε δει σε αθλητές.

----------


## NASSER

Η νίκη του Χρήστου ήταν ξεκάθαρη. Πλήρης αθλητής με μάζες και συμμετρία. κρατούσε λίγα νερά, αλλά ο στόχος ίσως είναι να τα δώσει όλα σε έναν διεθνή αγώνα.
Οι υπόλοιποι αθλητές ήταν σχετικά κοντά στην εμφάνιση τους στους προκριματικούς. Όλοι όμως αν συνεχίσουν στο άθλημα, μπορούν να βελτιωθούν και να κάνουν αξιόλογες εμφανίσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Την απονομη της κατηγορίας έκαναν ο μεγάλος* Βαγγέλης Φύτρος*, παγκόσμιος πρωταθλητής με την WABBA το 1995 και με την ΝΑΒΒΑ το 1998, καθώς και ο χορηγός του αγώνα και αντιπρόσωπος της BODYMAXX Nutrition, *Ντίνος Παπαζαχαρίου*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία  *Masters (40+)* είχαμε την συμμετοχή *7 αθλητών*, οι περισσότεροι γνωστοί και με πολλές αγωνιστικές παρουσίες.
Ο *Ακης Καραγιάννης* από την Πάτρα,με συνεχείς συμμετοχές τα τελευταία χρόνια, ο *Γιαννης Κουνάλης* από Κρήτη (ΠΕΣΔ Γενικός Νικητής 1994), ο *Κώστας Τσίτσικας* (με συμμετοχές από το 1993 και διακρίσεις), ο *Γιώργος Κωστελέτος* (WABBA Γενικός Νικητής 2005) , ο *Μαϊκ Ελ Μασρί*, ο *Γιαννης Λαγιαννάκης* από Bόλο, συνέθεσαν μια ανταγωνιστική κατηγορία.
Αυτή η κατηγορία είναι ίσως η πιο δύσκολη σε αρκετους αγώνες, που βγάζει και Γενικους Νικητές , καθώς τα χρόνια "υπηρεσίας" στο άθλημα είναι δεκαετίες.

----------


## NASSER

Στη κατηγορία master (+40) η κατάταξη των αθλητών ήταν ξεκάθαρη με νικητή τον *Ακη Καραγιάννη.* Δεύτερος ο Κώστας Τσίτσικας, τρίτος ο Γιάννης Κουνάλης, τέταρτος ο  Μαϊκ Ελ Μασρί, πέμπτος ο Γιώργος Κωστελέτος, έκτος ο Γιαννης Λαγιαννάκης και έβδομος ο Παναγής Γαρμπής που έδειξε πως ήρθε να το διασκεδάσει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητής της κατηγορίας όπως προαναφέρθηκε, ο *Ακης Καραγιάννης 


*






















Την απονομή έκαναν οι *Φώτης Πλευρίτης* και ο *Γιώργος Τουλιάτος*, ο οποίος εκτελούσε χρέη γιατρού αγώνα, στον οποίο έγινε και πονομή πλακετας

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία  *Supermasters (50+)* και εδώ είχαμε την συμμετοχή τριών αθλητών, του *Γιώργου Αιχμαλωτίδη*, του *Ανδρέα Σοφουλάκη* και του *Λατσο Αντρέϊκο.*
Έμπειροι αθλητές και οι τρείς και δώσανε μια ωραία μάχη, δείχνωντας ότι το αγωνιστικο bodybuilding δεν έχει όρια και ηλικίες .

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπονομή από τον *Θέμη Παπαγεωργίου*, χορηγό του αγώνα και αντιπρόσωπο της εταιρίας StarLabs
Νικητής ο *Γιώργος Αιχμαλωτίδης*

----------


## NASSER

Όπως ανέφερε και ο Polyneikos, νικητής ο Γιώργος Αιχμαλωτίδης με δεύτερο τον Ανδρέα Σοφουλάκη και τρίτο τον Λατσο Αντρέϊκο. Ο Γιώργος ήταν πιο καλά προετοιμασμένος σε γράμμωση και όγκο και ξεχώρισε από την αρχή. Ο Αντρέας Σοφουλάκης, λίγος μεν αλλά υπερτερούσε του Λάτσου. Ήταν πιο έτοιμος και δίκαια οι κριτές τον ψήφισαν δεύτερο. 
Ο Λάτσο Αντρέϊκο παραπονέθηκε αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν έκανε ένσταση. Είναι συμπαθητικός προς όλους και εκτιμάμε την προσφορά του στο άθλημα, αλλά αυτό δεν αναιρεί το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.
Σημειώνω εδώ πως και οι τρεις αθλητές συναγωνίστηκαν μια εβδομάδα πριν στην διοργάνωση της NAC και δεν θυμάμαι αν είχαν συμμετάσχει και σε διοργάνωση της Νάουσας.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Στην κατηγορία *Juniors (-24χρ)* είχαμε την συμμετοχή *5 αθλητών*.
> Ο έμπειρος *Χρήστος Πιστόλας*, που πλέον κλείνει 5 αγωνιστικά χρόνια, επικράτησε της κατηγορίας του, δίνωντας μια στοιβαρότητα και όπως πάντα ένα ωραίο ποζάρισμα, από τα καλύτερα που εχουμε δει σε αθλητές.


Το έχουμε ξαναγράψει, αλλά ο Πιστόλας είναι καλό ταλέντο. Έχει και μάζα και ωραίο σχήμα και πολύ καλή παρουσία στη σκηνή. Πολλές δυνατότητες αν κάνει τις σωστές κινήσεις.  
Ελπίζω να μπορέσει να φέρει και τη γράμμωσή του σε καλό επίπεδο σύντομα.

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


Eυχάριστο να βλέπουμε παλιούς αθλητές να επιστρέφουν και να τιμούν τους αγώνες με την παρουσία τους. Πόσο μάλιστα όταν είναι και σε καλή κατάσταση. 

 :03. Thumb up:  για τον Κωστελέτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Kατηγορία *Mr Models*, σύμφωνα με το ρεύμα της εποχής, με *8 συμμετοχές*.











Την απονομή έκαναν ο *Χριστόφορος Βουλγαρέλης* και ο *Ντίνος Μαδένογλου* της εταιρίας Protein , xoρηγός του αγώνα

----------


## NASSER

Και στη κατηγορία Mr Models η τριάδα ήταν ξεκάθαρη. Πρώτος με το νομ.28 ο Γιάννης Σπυρίδης, δεύτερος με το νομ.48 ο Νέγρης Δημήτρης και τρίτος με το νομ. 21 ο Ανδριανόπουλος Βασίλης. Περιμέναμε να δούμε περισσότερες συμμετοχές και υψηλότερο επίπεδο ανάλογο του αγώνα Μαΐου καθώς περιμέναμε να δούμε και επιπλέον συμμετοχές της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Κατηγορία  *Supermasters (50+)* και εδώ είχαμε την συμμετοχή τριών αθλητών, του *Γιώργου Αιχμαλωτίδη*, του *Ανδρέα Σοφουλάκη* και του *Λατσο Αντρέϊκο.*
> Έμπειροι αθλητές και οι τρείς και δώσανε μια ωραία μάχη, δείχνωντας ότι το αγωνιστικο bodybuilding δεν έχει όρια και ηλικίες .


Ωραία κατηγορία Supermasters 50+. Πολλά κιλά "εμπειρίας και προπόνησης" πάνω στη σκηνή. Σεβασμός και στους 3 αθλητές...  :03. Clap: 

(Αν ρωτήσεις το Λάτσο σε πόσους/ποιούς αγώνες έχει κατέβει, πιστέυω ότι ούτε ο ίδιος τους θυμάται όλους...)

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Body Fitness* είχαμε 10 συμμετοχές.
Για την ακρίβεια ένας αθλητής άνηκε στην *Body Fitness -1.75* και οι υπόλοιποι  9 στην *Body Fitness +1.75*.
Πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο ο *Γιάννης Χασούρας* σε φοβερή κατάσταση σε ενα come back απο τον Νοέμβριο του 2012 , αλλά και ο *Αντώνης Γιαννούλης* παρουσίασε ένα πολύ καλο πακέτο , κερδίζωντας δίκαια την 2η θεση,συνεχίζωντας το σερί των θετικών εμφανίσεων του.

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή απο τον πατέρα του Γιάννη Χασούρα ,τον βετεράνο πρωταθλητή *Τάσο Χασούρα* , καθώς και από τον Αιμίλιο Γιαντζόγλου, χορηγό του αγώνα και αντιπροσώπο της εταιρίας QNT.

----------


## NASSER

Αναμφισβήτητα στη κατηγορία body fitness νικητής ο Γιάννης Χασούρας, με δεύτερο τον Αντώνη Γιαννούλη που αυτή τη σεζόν έχει κάνει την καλύτερη του παρουσίαση σε αγώνες. Τρίτος ο Αλέξανδρος Παναγόπουλος που αν βελτιώσει τα πόδια του θα δείχνει πολύ καλύτερος. Τέταρτος ο Αλέξανδρος Ζαφείρης, πέμπτος ο Ηλίας Λαμπρινέας και έκτος ο Μάνος Μανώλης.
Στη χαμηλή κατηγορία είχαμε μόνο μια συμμετοχή του Πέτρου Ξανθόπουλου που ήταν αξιόλογη παρουσία*.

*Εδώ είχαμε και την βράβευση του Γιάννη Χασούρα ως καλύτερου ποζερκαι όχι άδικα φυσικά!Πιστεύω πως θα είναι σίγουρα στην αποστολή της εθνικής ομάδας στη Φινλανδίακαι φαβορί στη κατηγορία του!

----------


## barbell

Ο Χασουρας ειναι απολαυστικος....

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Models* υπήρξαν *4 συμμετοχές*, τουλάχιστον έτσι καταλάβαμε το πρωί.
Τελικά η κατηγορία "εσπασε" το βραδυ σε *Models* όπου συμμετείχε το *νο7* , η Μιρέλα Στρατη και στις *Models Fitness* οι υπόλοιπες τρείς κοπέλες με νικήτρια την *Όλγα Ντόλτα*

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπονομή των κατηγοριών από την *Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη* και τον *Τάσο Μισαηλίδη


*

----------


## NASSER

Στη κατηγορία model ήταν η Στρατή Μεριλένα, από το Ναύπλιο, αθλήτρια του Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη. 
Στο νέο ορισμό κατηγορίας Fitness Model ήταν οι άλλες τρεις κοπέλες με νικήτρια την Όλγα Ντόλτα, δεύτερη την Βαρβάρα Σφακιανού από το Λαύριο, αθλήτρια του  team Τάσου Μησαϊλίδη και Θανάση Υφαντόπουλου. Τρίτη η Κάτια Πατεράκη από το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης αθλήτρια του FS-store του Θάνου Μαυράκη.
Τώρα γιατί έγινε αυτός ο διαχωρισμός? Δεν θα μπορούσα να γράψω με σιγουριά, αλλά θα έβαζα μόνη της την Όλγα Ντόλτα στη νέα κατηγορία και τις άλλες τρεις στη κατηγορία model. 
H τελική κρίση σωστή αλλά ο διαχωρισμός για μένα λανθασμένος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

για αρκετό καιρό θα υπάρχουν οι προβληματισμοί και ερωτηματικά για τις κατηγορίες αυτες φίτνες μόντελ όπως και των αντρών, γιατι είναι καινούριες και ξενίζουν και μπερδεύουν τα κρητήρια , αλλα πιστεύω επειδη έχουν καθιερωθεί θα λείψουν τα μπερδέματα και θα αποκτήσουν ορισμό
σημασία έχει ότι είναι κούκλες και μεσα σε κατηγορίες χαρτ κορ ββ  αποτελούν μια ευχάριστη όαση και ξεκουράζουν και το μάτι  :01. Razz:

----------


## sl8

> Ο Χασουρας ειναι απολαυστικος....


..και εγώ του εύχομαι τα καλύτερα στη Φινλανδία. Θα σκίσει.

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Overall - Part 1 
*
*(Comparisons - Ατομικά Κολιγκιώνη και Σιδηρόπουλου, Comparison Χασούρα -Κολιγκιώνη - Σιδηρόπουλου)*
Full Screen - High Definition 1080px, με τον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία* Μs Fitness* είχαμε την μοναδική συμμετοχή της ολοένα και καλύτερης *Σοφίας Μπαλαμπάνη*, η οποία μην έχοντας ανταγωνισμό έκανε κάποια comparisons με την κατηγορία Body Fitness καί έκανε ένα ωραίο ατομικό.
Aπό ότι γνωρίζω θα παρευρεθεί στα Universe της WABBA στην Φινλανδία και της NAC στην Γερμανία τις επόμενες 2 εβδομάδες.Καλή της επιτυχία λοιπόν :03. Thumb up: 

















Aπονομή από την πρωταθλήτρια της Physique *Βούλα Γκασιάμη*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία* Miss Body Fitness* είχαμε την συμμετοχή 2 αθλητριών (η μια εκ των οποίων η *Βάσω Δημητράκη*, γνωστη στο φόρουμ και από τις συμμετοχές της στα Atlas Challenge), στα comparisons όμως συμμετείχε και η Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη από την κατηγορία Miss Fitness

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή από παγκόσμια πρωταθλήτρια *Λίτσα Αβράμη* και την επίσης πρωταθλητρια *Boύλα Γκασιάμη


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Men Body Short (-1,68m)*, υπήρχαν 2 συμμετοχές.

----------


## Polyneikos

Tην απονομή της κατηγορίας έκαναν οι *Γιώργος Καπετανάκης* και ο *Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης*, ιδιοκτήτης των Xtreme Stores και χορηγός του αγώνα

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία  *Medium (-1,74m)* έγινε κάτι που χωράει συζήτηση:
Το πρωί είχαμε 5 συμμετοχές και το βράδυ 6!
Πριν βγει η κατηγορία το βράδυ,ανακοινώνεται ότι έχει υπάρξει ένσταση στην βαθμολογία και πως θα βαθμολογηθεί εκ νεου η κατηγορία  και τελικά προκύπτει  επιπλέον αθλητής...

*Προκριματικά*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι συγκρίσεις στα Τελικά*

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή της κατηγορίας από *Τασο Ζαχαρόπουλο* και τον *Γιάννη Παναγιωτόπουλο*, ιδιοκτήτη των Bodybuilding Club και χορηγό του αγώνα

----------


## barbell

Αυτο που εγινε στη μεσαια ηταν αστειο...Τι σχεση εχει η ενστανση με το να προστεθει αθλητης που το πρωι δε συμετειχε στα προκριματικα...Ετσι επιβεβαιωσανε πως ειναι ενα show που καποιοι κανουν οτι θελουν περα απο κανονισμους αρκει να βολευτουν ολοι με θεσεις..Μια σοβαρη ομοσπονδια διεπεται απο κανονισμους σοβαρο τροπο αξιολογησης και δεν κανει εξαιρεσεις για κανεναν.Την Κυριακη  κατακερματιστηκαν ολα....

----------


## Muscleboss

Barbell, είτε αρέσει είτε όχι, η WABBA έτσι λειτουργούσε ανέκαθεν. Για κάποιους είναι "ευελιξία" στους κανονισμούς για την εξυπηρέτηση των αθλητών και του αγώνα, για κάποιους άλλους έλλειψη σοβαρότητας όπως λές. Ο καθένας το βλέπει όπως θέλει.

Μιας και δεν είναι η επίσημη "ομοσπονδία", και αυτό που διοργανώνει είναι νομικά ένα show, έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να κάνει ό,τι θέλει. Αν σου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπεις, συμμετέχεις ή παρακολυθείς, αν όχι επιλέγεις άλλη διοργάνωση. 

Στα αγωνιστικά τώρα, το επίπεδο της μεσαίας κατηγορίας, δεν ήταν ψηλό σε αυτό τον αγώνα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

για όλα υπάρχει κάποια αιτία , όταν κανείς δεν ξέρει να χάνει και αρχίζουν οι γκρίνιες και τέτοια , σου λένε ας γίνει καμια κατηγορία παραπάνω να γλυτώσουμε μια γκρίνια λιγότερη ,αλλα στην τελική και πάλι κανείς δεν είναι ευχαριστημένος 
εκτός τον πρώτο όλοι αδικημένοι αισθάνονται , γιατι σε μερικές κατηγορίες δεν θα έλεγα ότι έγιναν αδικίες αλλα και εκεί πάλι ακούγονται δεξια αριστερα ότι αδικήθηκαν , καλό είναι όποιος δεν τα σηκώνει να κάθετε στο σπίτι του και να αρκείτε σε εμφανήσεις σε παραλίες , δεν γίνετε όλοι πρώτοι να είναι , απλα σε κατηγορία όπως πρωταθλητών με Λευτέρη και Τάσο εκεί και οι 2 αθλητες ήταν φωτιά , αλλα παρ όλα αυτα αυτοί που είδαν οι περισσότεροι είχαν για πρώτο τον Λευτέρη και απο φωτο όσο μπορούμε να κρίνουμε βέβαια ενω και οι δυο συμμετρικοί και γραμμωμένοι ο Λευτέρης είχε το πλεονέκτημα της μάζας και υπέρ κάποια σημεία 

και μην περιμένουμε πάντα τεράστιες διαφορες μεταξυ πρώτου και δεύτερου όπως μερικοι νομίζουν αλλα οι λεπτομέρειες κρίνουν τον νικητή σε ισάξιους αθλητές 

αν οι αθλητες αποκτήσουν αθλητική παιδεία ίσως και οι διοργανωτες να έχουν λιγότερο άγχος μην αδικήσουν κανέναν και να μειωθούν τα ευτράπελα , στο χωριό μου λένε καυγάς με έναν μόνο δεν γίνετε και ούτε φταίει μόνο η μία πλευρα 

ακόμη και οι οπαδοί των αθλητων φταίνε όταν τον λένε τον άλλο ήσουν πρώτος και δεν αναφερομαι τωρα σε συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αλλα γενικότερα και γω όταν κατέβαινα οι δικοί πάντα πρώτο με είχαν αλλα δεν είναι έτσι τα πράματα

----------


## vaggan

παντως ΣΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ο κολιγκιωνης μου αρεσει καλυτερα εχει πιο ευχαριστο σωμα καλυτερα σκαμενους κοιλιακους και τετρακεφαλα υστερει στην πλατη πολυ δυσκολη αποφαση απλα αν σκεφτεις οτι ειναι και καμια πενητακατι και στον τελευταιο αγωνα της καριερας του  του δινεις πρωτη θεση

----------


## NASSER

> Στην κατηγορία* Miss Body Fitness* είχαμε την συμμετοχή 2 αθλητριών (η μια εκ των οποίων η *Βάσω Δημητράκη*, γνωστη στο φόρουμ και από τις συμμετοχές της στα Atlas Challenge), στα comparisons όμως συμμετείχε και η Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη από την κατηγορία Miss Fitness



*Miss Fitness η Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη  και στη Miss Body 1η ΒάσωΔημητράκη*και 2η η Μορένο Λιλάνα
Και εδώ ήταν ξεκάθαρο το αποτέλεσμα. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι πως οι κριτές διαχώρισαν πως η Βάσω αν και λιγότερο γραμμωμένη ήταν νικήτρια γιατί απλά εκ πληρούσε τα περισσότερα κριτήρια στο bodybuilding. Συμμετρία και όγκο. Ωστόσο η αγαπητή μας Βάσω έχει δρόμο βελτίωσης και να ξεχωρίσει. Δεν είναι άλλωστε πολλές οι κοπέλες που στοχεύουν σαυτή τη κατηγορία.
Η Σοφία Μπαλαμπάνη είναι σαφώς βελτιωμένη σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη σεζόν. Αν βελτιώσει κι άλλο τα πόδια της θα είναι ανταγωνίσιμη στο εξωτερικό. Η κατηγορία fitness της ταιριάζει αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν σε διεθνή διοργανώσεις δίνουν περισσότερη έμφαση στη χορογραφία όπως συμβαίνει στην IFBB. Τότε η χορογραφία θα πρέπει να έχει πιο αθλητικό χαρακτήρα.

----------


## NASSER

> Στην κατηγορία *Men Body Short (-1,68m)*, υπήρχαν 2 συμμετοχές.


  Και οι δυο συμμετοχές αξιόλογες! Πρώτος ο πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος Γιούσιεφ που τον προετοίμασε ο αδελφός του Τζόνι, επίσης πρωταθλητής και ξεχωριστός αθλητής. Στη δεύτερη θέση επίσης ο πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος αυτή τη σεζόν Γιώργος Χαρδαβέλλας που τα πήγε πολύ καλά!
  Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ξεκάθαρο.

----------


## NASSER

> Στην κατηγορία  *Medium (-1,74m)* έγινε κάτι που χωράει συζήτηση:
> Το πρωί είχαμε 5 συμμετοχές και το βράδυ 6!
> Πριν βγει η κατηγορία το βράδυ,ανακοινώνεται ότι έχει υπάρξει ένσταση στην βαθμολογία και πως θα βαθμολογηθεί εκ νέου η κατηγορία  και τελικά προκύπτει  επιπλέον αθλητής...


Ίσως να μην δινόταν έκταση στη περίσταση κατόπιν το τελικό αποτέλεσμα. Δεν γνωρίζουμε ποιος είχε κάνει ένσταση αλλά εφόσον έγινε και η κατηγορία θα ξαναπερνούσε βαθμολόγηση, θα μπορούσαν να ήταν περισσότερες επιπλέον οι συμμετοχές και όχι μόνο μια του Γιώργου Κωστελέτου. Η τελική κατάταξη είχε ως εξής: *
1ος** Κυριάκος** Τσαβλίδης* 
2ος Γιώργος Κωστελέτος 
3ος Γιώργος Καγκελάρης 
4ος Αυγερινός Μαμαντάνης 
5ος Λάτσο Αντρέικο 
6ος Απόστολος Πατσιαλής 

Το επίπεδο χαμηλό σε σχέση με αυτό που είχαμε συνηθίσει να βλέπουμε σαυτή τη κατηγορία. Η κριτική επιτροπή ήταν κάθετη και δίκαια στην επιλογή του νικητή, μη επηρεασμένη από το μεγάλο όνομα του Γιώργου Κωστελέτου.




> Barbell, είτε αρέσει είτε όχι, η WABBA έτσι  λειτουργούσε ανέκαθεν. Για κάποιους είναι "ευελιξία" στους κανονισμούς  για την εξυπηρέτηση των αθλητών και του αγώνα, για κάποιους άλλους  έλλειψη σοβαρότητας όπως λές. Ο καθένας το βλέπει όπως θέλει.
> 
> Μιας και δεν είναι η επίσημη "ομοσπονδία", και αυτό που διοργανώνει  είναι νομικά ένα show, έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να κάνει ό,τι θέλει. Αν σου  αρέσει αυτό που βλέπεις, συμμετέχεις ή παρακολυθείς, αν όχι επιλέγεις  άλλη διοργάνωση. 
> 
> Στα αγωνιστικά τώρα, το επίπεδο της μεσαίας κατηγορίας, δεν ήταν ψηλό σε αυτό τον αγώνα.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου Πάνο και αυτό συσχετίζεται και με την επιλογή του Γενικού νικητή. Απλά η διαδικτυακή ενημέρωση έχει συμβάλλει εκτός από την καλύτερη ενημέρωση και στην άμεση αντίδραση του θεατή.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σ αυτη την κατηγορία δεν νομίζω να υπήρξαν ενστασεις βάσιμες γιατι φαίνονται νορμάλ τα αποτελέσματα.
Και πιο όνομα δεν είμαστε στο ολύμπια , όταν συμμετέχουν αθλητες θα πρέπει να κρίνονται ώς αριθμοί όχι ώς πρόσωπα για να μπορούν οι κριτες να είναι ανεπηρέαστοι όσο γίνετε , εκτός αθλητων με πολλες περγαμηνές όπως στην περίπτωση Κολιγκιώνη , Σιδηρόπουλου που μέχρι πρόσφατα έχουν δείξει την ποιότητα τους , οπότε σ αυτη την περίπτωση κάποιος επηρεασμός φυσιολογικός και ανθρώπινος είναι

----------


## barbell

Ως θεατης που πληρωσε εισητηριο πιστευω μπορω να εκφρασω την αποψη μου...Απο κει και περα συμφωνω και γω σε ολα οσα αναφερετε απλα οι ιδιοι δεν θελουν να παραδεχτουν πως ειναι show και για αλλη μια φορα ''ζωγραφισαν'' την ομοσπονδια....Στα του αγωνα συμφωνω και εγω πως το επιπεδο για τα δεδομενα της κατηγοριας ηταν χαμηλο.Αν δεν κανω λαθος ο νικητης διαγωνιστηκε τοσο στην ifbb οσο και στη Nac σε κατηγοριες olympic και athletic αντιστοιχα...Στις υπολοιπες κατηγοριες παντως υπηρξαν πολυ δυνατες συμμετοχες που ανταμοιψαν το κοινο...

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία  Tall (+1,74m) διαγωνίστηκαν 5 αθλητές .

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία XTall (+1,80m) υπήρξαν 2 συμμετοχές ,του Βασίλη Κατσένη και του Μαϊκ Ελ Μασρί

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή από τους *Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα* και *Γιάννη Τσαγκαράκη*

----------


## NASSER

Στη κατηγορία +1,74 είχαμε πέντε συμμετοχές. Ξεχώρισαν ο Φώτης Χατζηγεωργίου και ο νικητής της master Άκης Καραγιάννης. Δυο καλοί αθλητές αλλά με διαφορετικό παρουσιαστικό. Ο Φώτης ήταν αυτό που λέμε bodybuilder με μπαλαρίσματα, ωραίο V και τραβούσε τα βλέμματα. Ο Άκης μας έχει συνηθίσει στην τέλεια γράμμωση και καλό φινίρισμα. Προσωπικά χαρακτηρίζω δίκαιο το αποτέλεσμα μεταξύ των δυο. Αν οι δυο αθλητές αγωνίζονταν σε διεθνή διοργάνωση με περισσότερες συμμετοχές, ο Φώτης πάλι θα ξεχώριζε σε σχέση με τον Άκη. Από την άλλη στις διοργανώσεις της wabba δεν μας έχουν συνηθίσει σε τέτοιου είδους επιλογές, αλλά στο όποιος είναι πιο γραμμωμένος κερδίζει.
Επόμενη μάχη ήταν για την τρίτη θέση που κατέλαβε ο Αντώνης Χαραλάμπους, αθλητής που ήρθε από Κύπρο και συνήθως αγωνιζόταν στην κατηγορία classic Bodybuilding. Εδώ και πάλι είχαμε αισθητή διαφορά μεταξύ του Αντώνη και του Νικόλα Νταΐμα*.* Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσατον Νικόλα στην τρίτη θέση. 
Πέμπτος στην κατηγορία ο Ιωάννης Μακρίδης που δεν ήταν καλά προετοιμασμένος για τον αγώνα.

----------


## NASSER

> Στην κατηγορία XTall (+1,80m) υπήρξαν 2 συμμετοχές ,του Βασίλη Κατσένη και του Μαϊκ Ελ Μασρί


  Στην υπέρψηλη κατηγορία είχαμε μόνο δυο συμμετοχές γνωστών αθλητών, τον κατα επανάληψη νικητή της κατηγορίας Βασίλη Κατσένη και τον ακούραστο Μάικ Αλ Μασρι. Νικητής ο Βασίλης Κατσένης!
Ο Βασίλης αγωνίστηκε για δεύτερη φορά φέτος (η πρώτη ήταν τον Μάη στο πανελλήνιο της ΕΟΣΔ) αλλά αυτή τη φορά πολύ καλύτερος. Επέλεξε να μην διαγωνιστεί μετά στην over all και αρκετοί απόρρησαν. Μάλλον η επιλογή του δεν ήταν τυχαία...
Ο Μάικ σχεδόν κάθε σεζόν συμμετάσχει και δίνει το παρόν του σε διοργανώσεις. Προσωπικά δεν τον βλέπω ιδιαίτερα βελτιωμένο στον άνω κορμό, αλλά με καλύτερο μυικό προσδιορισμό στα πόδια. Ωστόσο θα χαρακτήριζα κουρασμένο το σώμα του, καθώς γνωρίζω πως προσπαθεί πολύ. Ίσως είναι καιρός να ξεκουραστεί λίγο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο τέλος του αγώνα είχαμε την μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου, με την συμμετοχή 8 αθλητών
Τους νικητές των κατηγοριών μαζί με τον Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη και τον Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλο

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα άκουσα στο βίντεο ότι Μπαλάσσας και Μισαηλίδης δεν έκατσαν στην επιτροπή σε αυτόν τον αγώνα (καθόλου; ). Μπορείς να αναφέρεις την επιτροπή, και αν ακούστηκε τίποτε για τους λόγους που επέλεξαν αυτά τα μέλη να μην κρίνουν;

----------


## NASSER

Στο τέλος της βραδιάς είχαμε αυτό που όλοι περίμεναν. Το γενικό νικητή του Mr Οδύσσεια 2014.
Συμμετείχαν οι νικητές των κατηγοριών από τις bodybuilding κατηγορίες (πλην του Βασίλη Κατσένη) και ο νικητής της ψηλής κατηγορίας body fitness, ο Γιάννης Χασούρας. Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής έχουν απευθείας όσοι έχουν κερδίσει γενικό τίτλο στη wabba, αυτό σημαίνει πως θα μπορούσε να είχε και άλλες συμμετοχές, κάτι όμως που δεν επηρεάζει την επιλογή του νικητή που ήταν μόνο ένας.
Όλοι γνώριζαν πως η κόντρα θα ήταν μεταξύ των πρωταθλητών Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη και Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλου. Η πορεία των δυο αθλητών γνωστή καθώς επίσης όλοι παρακολουθούν την εξέλιξη του Λευτέρη που κάθε φορά είναι ξεχωριστή.
Στο πρώτο κάλεσμα συγκρίσεων είχαμε την τριάδα Χασούρα, Σιδηρόπουλου και Κολιγκιώνη. Και οι τρεις εξαιρετικοί. Στο τέλος επικράτησαν Σιδηρόπουλος και Κολιγκιώνη λόγο μάζας.
Πριν να συγκρίνουμε πόζα προς πόζα τους αθλητές σημειώνεται πως ο Λευτέρης τραβούσε τα βλέμματα λόγο σκληράδας, μεγάλα μπαλαρίσματα και ενέργεια που εξέπεμπε από τα ριλαξ μέχρι τα ποζαρίσματα. Συγκρίνοντας τώρα αντικειμενικά πόζα προς πόζα τους δυο αθλητές έχουμε:
Άνοιγμα πλάτης, Σιδηρόπουλος
Μπροστινή διπλή δικεφάλων, Σιδηρόπουλος
Πλάγια πόζα στήθους, Σιδηρόπουλος
Πλάγια πόζα τρικεφάλων, Σιδηρόπουλος
Πίσω άνοιγμα πλάτης, 50-50 (καλύτερο άνοιγμα ο Κολιγκιώνης με εγκάρσιες γραμμές στη πλάτη αλλά με έλλειψη πυκνότητας. Στα μηριαία δικέφαλα και γλουτούς έδειχνε καλύτερος ο Σιδηρόπουλος)
Πίσω διπλή δικεφάλων, 50-50 (καλύτερη γράμμωση ο Κολιγκιώνης στους ραχιαίους, μεγαλύτερα μπαλαρίσματα ο Σιδηρόπουλος και με ίδια εικόνα γλουτοί και μηριαία δικέφαλα)
Κοιλιακοί και πόδια, Σιδηρόπουλος (κάποιοι μπορούν να διαφωνούν)
Μοστ για τις εντυπώσεις, Σιδηρόπουλος

Αν μπορούσα να γίνω ακόμα πιο αυστηρός με τον Σιδηρόπουλο και ελαστικός με τον Κολιγκιώνη στο πως προβάλλουν την εικόνα τους ποζάροντας, θα έδινα 60% στον Σιδηρόπουλο και 40% στον Κολιγκιώνη.

Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα της βαθμολόγησης των κριτών έβγαλε τον Κολιγκιώνη νικητή. 
Ο Κολιγκιώνης υπήρξε χορηγός παγκοσμίου της wabba, στηρίζει την wabba και έχει επιρροή στους παράγοντες της wabba. Σε ένα άθλημα που η κρίση είναι υποκειμενική και γνωρίζουμε πως οι πολιτικές και οικονομικές σκοπιμότητες παίζουν το ρόλο τους, το αποτέλεσμα δικαιολογείται. Όσοι παρακολουθούν το άθλημα και όσοι συμβάλλουν σαυτό, εκφράζουν άμεσα την γνώμη τους και τις αντιδράσεις τους. Δεν θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος πως είναι παράλογη η δυσαρέσκιά τους.
Ως αθλητής σέβομαι και αποδέχομαι το αποτέλεσμα. Σαν θεατής η άμεση αντίδραση ήταν εκνευρισμός και αίσθημα αδικίας.

----------


## barbell

Ο Nasser με καλυψε απολυτα :03. Clap: Ο λογος δε διευκρινηστηκε αλλα ναι τοσο ο Μπαλασσας οσο ο Μισαηλιδης  αλλα και ο Κεφαλιανος αρνηθηκαν να συμμετασχουν στην επιτροπη.Απο ερωτηση μου σε δικο τους ανθρωπο γιατι εγινε αυτο,μου απαντησε για να διαφυλαξουν την αξιοπρεπεια τους.Επισης τελευταια στιγμη ζητησαν και απο τον κυριο Αλεκο Σιετραβανη ο οποιος αρνηθηκε και ακολουθησε το ξεσπασμα του......

----------


## Nive

Σωστός ο φίλος από πάνω και λογικό θα συνεχίσω μιας και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν παροδία!  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κώστα άκουσα στο βίντεο ότι Μπαλάσσας και Μισαηλίδης δεν έκατσαν στην επιτροπή σε αυτόν τον αγώνα (καθόλου; ). Μπορείς να αναφέρεις την επιτροπή, και αν ακούστηκε τίποτε για τους λόγους που επέλεξαν αυτά τα μέλη να μην κρίνουν;


Παναγιώτη η κριτικη επιτροπή ήταν 7 άτομα :
Ο Καπετανάκης , ο Ζαχαρόπουλος, ο Τσαγκαράκης , ο Φύτρος , η Αβράμη , ο Μαρονικολάκης και ένας Κύπριος από την WABBA που πρόκειται να δημιουργήσει ένωση στην Κύπρο.
Εξ΄αρχης είχε ανακοινωθεί απο την WABBA ότι δεν θα συμμετασχουν  Μπαλάσας και Μισαηλίδης καθώς αθλητές τους συμμετείχαν σε διάφορες κατηγορίες, για λόγους ισονομίας οι ίδιοι δεν ήθελαν να συμμετάσχουν ή τους ζητήθηκε. Δεν μπορώ να το πω σίγουρα γιατί είναι θέμα "εσωτερικό" της WABBA




> Ο Nasser με καλυψε απολυταΟ λογος δε διευκρινηστηκε αλλα ναι τοσο ο Μπαλασσας οσο ο Μισαηλιδης  αλλα και ο Κεφαλιανος αρνηθηκαν να συμμετασχουν στην επιτροπη.Απο ερωτηση μου σε δικο τους ανθρωπο γιατι εγινε αυτο,μου απαντησε για να διαφυλαξουν την αξιοπρεπεια τους.Επισης τελευταια στιγμη ζητησαν και απο τον κυριο Αλεκο Σιετραβανη ο οποιος αρνηθηκε και ακολουθησε το ξεσπασμα του......


Καλο είναι να μην αναφερόμαστε με τόσο σιγουρία για τρίτα άτομα , πόσο μάλιστα όταν δεν μας έχουν δώσει το ελεύθερο.Μπορεί να υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι που καλο είναι αν θελήσουν να μας τους εξηγησουν οι ίδιοι.
Ο Σιατραβάνης απέχει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, οπότε δεν ειναι εξαιρεση η φετινή  αποχή του.

----------


## vaggan

παιδια τι ψαχνεται να βρειτε???αυτα γινονται και στο ολυμπια εδω δεν θα γινουν?ασε που το σωμα ειναι στην υποκειμενικη κριση του καθενος πχ και εμενα ο κολιγκιωνης μου αρεσε περισσοτερο ειδικα κοιλιακους τετρακεφαλα και γενικα κατα την κριση μου ειχε πιο καλαισθητο σωμα ειναι και 50 χρονων  απο εκει και περα δεν ψηφιζει το κοινο και καλο θα ειναι να σεβαστουμε το εργο της κριτικης επιτροπης και να μην λεμε τα δικα μας και οι δυο καλοι πολυ καλοι αλλα καποιος επρεπε ναα κερδισει πως να το κανουμε

----------


## barbell

Προσωπικα δε ψαχνω να βρω τιποτα...Απεναντειας λιγες ωρες πριν ηξερα το αποτελεσμα...Το 3ο ατομο εχει συνομιλησει ανοιχτα μαζι μου σε κοινωνικο ιστοτοπο αλλιως δε θα το ανεφερα...Οι εν λογω κυριοι παντα εχουν αθλητες,μαλιστα το Μαιο ο κυριος Μισαηλιδης τους τριπλασιους αλλα καθησε επιτροπη...Εγω απλα χαιρομαι για καποιες επιλογες μου και επιτελους μετα απο μια κοντρα ομοσπονδιων/διοργανωσεων και show μπηκαν τα πραγματα στη θεση τους....Και απο τη στιγμη που κανω 200 χιλιομετρα πληρωνω διοδια βενζινες κουβαλαω μαζι μου παντα 3-4 ατομα που ολοι μας πληρωνουμε εισητηρια εχω καθε δικαιωμα να λεω τη γνωμη μου ανοιχτα για οτι θεωρω υποτιμαει τη νοημοσυνη μου...Αληθεια για τα παιδια που ειχαν προετοιμαστει για fitness και τελευταια στιγμη τους ανακοινωθηκε πως η κατηγορια εστω καθυστερημενα ακυρωθηκε και στην Ελλαδα?Τελος παντων σαν αγωνας κραταω το οτι ειδα δυνατους αθλητες και πολλους φιλους/γνωστους που σπανια εχω την ευκαιρια να συναντησω....Και μη ξεχνατε πως η κριτικη ακομα και αστοχη μπορει να λειτουργησει θετικα στο να αλλαξουν καποια πραγματα προς το καλυτερο....

----------


## nikosbb

Καλησπερα σας.πολλοι φίλοι παραπανω τα ειπαν σωστα.πολλα λαθοι κ παρατραγουδα.απο το πρωι.στους προκιματικους αθλητης αντιμετώπισε προβλημα υγειας . δεν υπήρχε γιατρος, ασθενοφορο, οξυγονο.ευτηχως ετρεξε ο τουλιατος κ προσφερε οτι μπορουσε κ γλυτωσαμε τα χειροτερα.μετα με το ετσι θελω καταργησανε κατηγορια χωρις ανακοινωση.πολλοι αθλητες ειχαν κανονισει την προετοιμασια τους αναλογως κ βρεθηκαν ξαφνικα στον αερα.στην fitness μετα ηταν 8 αθλητες.περνανε οι 6.γιατι δεν τους λες τους 2 κομμενους? Να μην ταλαιπωριουνται ως το βραδι.αλλα ετσι θα χασεις τους θεατες αυτων κ τα εισιτηρια τους.master +50.για γελια το αποτελεσμα.ο αθλητης αντρεικο εκανε εκει δημοσια  κ επισημα ενσταση αλλα ουτε που ασχοληθηκαν.μεσαια αντρων.ο extra αθλητης εμαθε το μεσημερι πως στην κατηγορια του ειναι οριακα εξαδα κ κανονισαν να μπει κ εκει το βραδι ωστε να παρει κυπελλο.κ ετσι εγινε.το ελεγε ο ιδιος μεσα στα αποδυτηρια στης 7 το απογευμα.οποτε δεν τιθεται θεμα βαθμολογησης απο την αρχη.πολλοι στην μεσαια στραβωσαν αλλα δεν μιλησαν επι σκηνης.ψηλη αντρων.πραγματικα οι 2 πρωτοι πολλοι καλοι αθλητες κ αξιζαν.η 3 θεση πηγε άδικα οπως ειπε κ ο φιλος nasser.τελος πως βγαινει η βαθμολογια απο το πρωι αφου κανεις δεν κανει ατομικο? Πχ στο olympia δεν βαθμολογηται πλεον.αλλα δινει την ευκαιρια στον αθλητη να δειξει τα δυνατα του σημεια στην επιτροπη πριν το comparison.ο αθλητης πιστολας πραγματικα πολυ καλος.δεν τον αφησαν να δηλωσει κ 2η κατηγορια γιατι θα την έπαιρνε λογικα κ αυτη κ προφανως θελανε αλλον.με τον σιδηροπουλο αδικια κ εκει.ευχομαι να στρωσουν καποια στιγμη τα πραγματα για χαρη του αθληματος κ των αθλητων.

----------


## NASSER

nikosbb και barbell, τα λέτε τώρα αλλά στην επόμενη διοργάνωση πάλι εκεί θα σας δω είτε ως αθλητές είτε σαν θεατές. 
Οι αδικίες στις κατηγορίες δεν ήταν εμφανή. Άλλος βλέπει το ποτήρι μισό άδειο και άλλος μισό γεμάτο. (για το γενικό τα είπα πιο πάνω)
Και πάλι οι κατηγορίες ήταν αρκετές αναλογικά με το σύνολο των αθλητών, μην κλαιγόμαστε γιατί ακυρώθηκε η fitness κατηγορία... και τότε δυστυχώς δεν βαθμολογούσαν σωστά την κατηγορία γιατί οι ίδιοι οι αθλητές δεν γνώριζαν τα κριτήρια στο να προβάλλουν σωστά τα προσόντα τους.
Για τον αθλητή που λέτε πως έκανε βόλτες τις κατηγορίες, εφόσον τον γνωρίζετε γιατί δεν τον κατονομάζετε? Γιώργος Κωστελέτος λέγεται και οι διακρίσεις του στη wabba γνωστές. Από τη θέση της διοργάνωσης δεν θεωρείται λογικό την στάση της να προστατεύσει τον αθλητή? Άσχετα αν ακόμα παραπονούμενος είναι και ο ίδιος...
Συμπαθητικός και σεβαστός ο Latsio Antreiko αλλά μην είμαστε παράλογοι για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.

Όσο για περιστατικό με τον αθλητή που λέτε πως ήθελε ιατρική περίθαλψη δεν γνωρίζουμε πότε έγινε και αν έγινε. Το είδατε ή απλά σας το ανέφεραν?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

προσοχή παιδια και μην το κάνουμε "τωρα που βρήκαμε τον παπά να θάψουμε καμιά δεκαριά " είπαμε έγιναν κάποια στραβα αλλα μην το παρακάνουμε με τις αδικίες και οι αθλητες Λάτσο και Κωστελέτος καλοί με ιστορία στο χώρο αλλα εγω στην θεση τους ποτε δεν θα ήθελα να με ευνοούσαν λόγω ιστορίας , άντε σε περίπτωση ισοβαθμίας η κοντα με κάποιον γίνονται και τετοια αλλα ας πεί κάποιος τι καλύτερη θέση θα μπορούσαν να είχαν και ας το δικαιολογήσει 
πάντως υπάρχουν αθλητες που νιώθουν αδικημένοι σε όποια ομοσπονδία και να κατέβηκαν 

ένα άλλο που είναι σοβαρό θέμα και το έχω δεί και γω σε κάποιους αγώνες απο κάποια περιστατικά , είναι το θέμα ιατρικής υποστήριξης σε κάποια έκτακτα περιστατικά 

εγω αν ήταν στο χέρι μου θα ήμουν πολύ αυστηρός στο θέμα και αν έβλεπα αθλητη σε μη αθλητική κατάσταση δηλαδη μεταξύ φθοράς και αφθαρσίας δεν θα επέτρεπα να συμμετέχει στον αγώνα 

γιατι βλέπουμε αθλητες σε τελεια φόρμα με δέρμα ζελατίνα και να έχουν αγωνιστική συμπεριφορά τελεια και άλλοι δεν μπορούν να κρατήσουν πόζα , αυτα είναι που χαλάνε την εικόνα του αθλήματος , γιατι τι να το κάνω μια τελεια φιγούρα στην σκηνη σωματικα να δείχνει  σαν άρρωστος , αυτο είναι επικίνδυνο πρώτα για τον αθλητή και μετα όλα τα άλλα 
έζησα τετοια κατάσταση με αθλητη που μεταφέρθηκε εσπευσμένα σε κρίσημη κατάσταση με ασθενοφόρο στο νοσοκομείο και είναι πραγματικα τραγικό 

δεν είναι τυχαίο άλλωστε τότε που κατεβαινα σε κάποιους αγωνες της ιφββ μας λέγαν θα μας κάνουν τεστ διουρητικών , γιατι αυτα σε κατάχρηση κάνουν άμεσα την ζημιά , άσχετα αν ποτε δεν μας είχαν κάνει

----------


## kazos_GR

> nikosbb και barbell, τα λέτε τώρα αλλά στην επόμενη διοργάνωση πάλι εκεί θα σας δω είτε ως αθλητές είτε σαν θεατές.


χωρις να εχω δει  των αγωνα κτλπ.. αυτο νομιζω δεν ειναι σωστο δλδ αν γινονται καποια παραπονα. πχ για αδικιες κτλπ τι θα πουμε σε καποιον που του αρεσει το αθλημα μην τον βλεπεις επειδη μερικοι κανουν λαθος ή σωστα την δουλέιας τους (κριτές π.χ) και ο θεατής εχει το δικιο ή αδικο?
και γενικα την εχω δει αυτη την απάντηση και μεσα στο φορουμ απο αλλα μέλη , πανω ή κατω?? μεση δεν εχει.....

----------


## NASSER

Σωστά την ίδια απάντηση την έχεις δει και αλλού όπως και τις δηλώσεις του τύπου ''δεν ξαναβλέπω αγώνες ή δεν ξαναπαίζω εκεί''. Το να κρατάμε ένα επίπεδο στις δηλώσεις μας είναι το ελάχιστο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Και στο λέω εφόσον δίνω το παρόν σε πολλούς αγώνες και ενημερώνομαι για όλους.

----------


## nikosbb

Ειμαι αθλητης του bb.δεν κοιταω ομοσπονδιες. Αγωνες κοιταω.συμμετεχω σε ολες χειμωνα καλοκαιρι.κανω προετοιμασια οχι για εναν αγωνα που ισως να ξερω καποιον απο μεσα.κ εκει βασιζονται.οτι αυτες ειναι οι ομοσπονδιες κ οι αγωνες κ οποιος ενδιαφερεται να κατεβει αναγκαστικα θα παει σε αυτες.μακαρι να υπαρξει μια σωστη συνταγη.καποτε γινοταν ο αγωνας κ μετα απο 2-3 μηνες τα εβλεπε ο κοσμος στα περιοδικα.τωρα αλλαξαν τα πραγματα.σχετικα με το θεμα υγεια εχω βρεθει κ εγω σε κατασταση στην Θεσσαλονίκη που με πηραν με ασθενοφορο στο νοσοκομειο.ευτηχως αμεσα.κ δεν ειχα κανει χρηση διουρητικων.ευτηχως ολα καλα.

----------


## kefalianos

> Ο Nasser με καλυψε απολυταΟ λογος δε διευκρινηστηκε αλλα ναι τοσο ο Μπαλασσας οσο ο Μισαηλιδης  αλλα και ο Κεφαλιανος αρνηθηκαν να συμμετασχουν στην επιτροπη.Απο ερωτηση μου σε δικο τους ανθρωπο γιατι εγινε αυτο,μου απαντησε για να διαφυλαξουν την αξιοπρεπεια τους.Επισης τελευταια στιγμη ζητησαν και απο τον κυριο Αλεκο Σιετραβανη ο οποιος αρνηθηκε και ακολουθησε το ξεσπασμα του......


Για πειτε μου,ποιος ειναι αυτος ο "δικο του ατομο" ??? Αμα δεν θελετε να πειτε εδω διμοσια,στειλε μου πριβε παρακαλω. Παντος δεν πρεπει να ειναι και πολυ

δικο του ατομο,γιατι δεν ηταν αυτος ο λογος που δεν συμμεταξη ο Μιχαλης. Και το ξεσπασμα του Αλεκου ηταν για αλο λογο,πραγματα που γινανε

behind closed doors στο wabba που δεν αφορα κανεις. Μου φαινετε δεν σας πληροφορησανε  σωστα.

----------


## goldenera

Οφθαλμοφανές το αποτέλεσμα κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν τίθεται καν θέμα, καθαρός νικητής ο Σιδηρόπουλος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Για πειτε μου,ποιος ειναι αυτος ο "δικο του ατομο" ??? Αμα δεν θελετε να πειτε εδω διμοσια,στειλε μου πριβε παρακαλω. Παντος δεν πρεπει να ειναι και πολυ
> 
> δικο του ατομο,γιατι δεν ηταν αυτος ο λογος που δεν συμμεταξη ο Μιχαλης. Και το ξεσπασμα του Αλεκου ηταν για αλο λογο,πραγματα που γινανε
> 
> behind closed doors στο wabba που δεν αφορα κανεις. Μου φαινετε δεν σας πληροφορησανε  σωστα.



καλά που πήρες θέση ρε Ελένη να ξεκαθαρίσουν κάποια πράματα να μην κάνουμε λογαριασμό χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο  :01. Wink: 
εδω που τα λέμε πολλα λέγονται και δεν φταίνε αυτοι που τα ακούν και τα μεταφέρουν , απλα το λάθος είναι πως κάποιες πληροφορίες αν δεν είναι διασταυρωμένες καλό είναι να μην αναφέρονται δημόσια και δημιουργείτε παραπληροφόρηση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NAC Hellas

Για να διατυπωνονται ολα αυτα τα σχολια ,σιγουρα υπαρχει προβλημα.Ομως οπως σε καθε προβλημα ετσι και και σε αυτο πρεπει να υπαρχει μια λυση.
 Εμεις ,εχουμε προταση να κανουμε που ισως μπορει να δωσει λυση σε αυτο το προβλημα.Οσοι ενδιαφερονται να την δουν,και να σχολιασουν επι αυτου, ας κυτταξουν την τελευταια μας αναρτηση στο κεφαλαιο Ομοσπονδιες.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.
 O Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *WABBA Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Overall - Part 1 
> *
> *(Comparisons - Ατομικά Κολιγκιώνη και Σιδηρόπουλου, Comparison Χασούρα -Κολιγκιώνη - Σιδηρόπουλου)*
> Full Screen - High Definition 1080px, με τον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr


*WABBA Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Overall - Part 2
*
*(Comparisons , Comparison Κολιγκιώνη - Σιδηρόπουλου & Απονομή)*
Full Screen - High Definition 1080px, με τον φακό του Bodybuilding.gr

----------


## κοτινος

ναι η λυση υπαρχει , δωστε στον ανθρωπο το κυπελλο του  , και αν δυσκολευεται να το κανει η ομοσπονδια ας το κανει ο αθλητης που το πηρε κ εφυγε

γιατι ετσι οπως παει το πραμα μας  βλεπω του χρονου να το χανει κ απο τον σακη τον ρουβα λογο  ανωτερας συμμετριας και μετα απο τιτανοτεραστια μαχη και ακομα πιο οριακα

----------


## barbell

> Για πειτε μου,ποιος ειναι αυτος ο "δικο του ατομο" ??? Αμα δεν θελετε να πειτε εδω διμοσια,στειλε μου πριβε παρακαλω. Παντος δεν πρεπει να ειναι και πολυ
> 
> δικο του ατομο,γιατι δεν ηταν αυτος ο λογος που δεν συμμεταξη ο Μιχαλης. Και το ξεσπασμα του Αλεκου ηταν για αλο λογο,πραγματα που γινανε
> 
> behind closed doors στο wabba που δεν αφορα κανεις. Μου φαινετε δεν σας πληροφορησανε  σωστα.


Τις απολογιες μου Helen κακως εκανα αυτη την διατυπωση εφοσον καποιοι πολυ σωστα θελουν να απεχουν και να κρατουν μια αποσταση απο ολα αυτα...Τωρα απο κει και περα σαν αθλητης και να ηθελα δεν εχω το δικαιωμα.Σαν θεατης δεν το αποκλειω καθως εχω συνηθως φιλους που συμμετεχουν και οπως εχω ξαναπει αγαπω το αθλημα....Οταν βλεπω κατι που δε μου αρεσει θα το λεω και η κριτικη μου εχει ως στοχο περισσοτερο τη βελτιωση και δεν ενεχει αρνητικοτητα..Αν ειναι αστοχη πολλες φορες δεκτο αλλα ποιος ειναι τελειος..και στην τελικη πισω απο τις οθονες αλλα λετε ολοι....Οι περισσοτεροι τουλαχιστον....Αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι να σφαχτουμε μεταξυ μας μονο πισω παμε ετσι...

----------


## kefalianos

> Τις απολογιες μου Helen κακως εκανα αυτη την διατυπωση εφοσον καποιοι πολυ σωστα θελουν να απεχουν και να κρατουν μια αποσταση απο ολα αυτα...Τωρα απο κει και περα σαν αθλητης και να ηθελα δεν εχω το δικαιωμα.Σαν θεατης δεν το αποκλειω καθως εχω συνηθως φιλους που συμμετεχουν και οπως εχω ξαναπει αγαπω το αθλημα....Οταν βλεπω κατι που δε μου αρεσει θα το λεω και η κριτικη μου εχει ως στοχο περισσοτερο τη βελτιωση και δεν ενεχει αρνητικοτητα..Αν ειναι αστοχη πολλες φορες δεκτο αλλα ποιος ειναι τελειος..και στην τελικη πισω απο τις οθονες αλλα λετε ολοι....Οι περισσοτεροι τουλαχιστον....Αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι να σφαχτουμε μεταξυ μας μονο πισω παμε ετσι...


ολα καλα,τα ειπαμε και απο fb

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Το θεμα μου θυμιζει γιατι εχει πολλα κοινα σημεια ,οταν ο Piero Venturato εχασε απο τον Serge Nubret σε αγωνα pro της wabba καπου στην δεκαετια του 80.
O Venturato σε εκεινον τον αγωνα ηταν στο απογειο της καριερας του ενω ο Nubret στο τελος του,  και φυσικα καλυτερος.  Δεν μπορεσε ομως να κερδισει το μεγαλο ονομα που ηταν κ ιδρυτης της wabba απο το 1976.

----------


## NASSER

Το επίπεδο των διοργανώσεων της wabba στην Ελλάδα είναι πάντα υψηλό, ασχέτου αριθμού συμμετοχών. Αν ήταν οι κατηγορίες bodybuilding τρεις και όχι τέσσερις, θα ήταν ακόμα πιο μεγάλος ο ανταγωνισμός. Το γενικό είναι κάτι που όλοι ήθελαν να δουν γνωρίζοντας πως πάντα έχει υψηλό ανταγωνισμό από πρωτοκλασάτους αθλητές. 
Παράπονα και διαφωνίες πάντα θα υπάρχουν.
Εγώ την επόμενη φορά απλά θα ήθελα να έχει μεγαλύτερο ρόλο η συμμετοχή της ΠΕΣΔ στις διοργανώσεις. Ίσως έτσι πειστούν και όσοι δηλώνουν απογοήτευση, πως η κριτική επιτροπή ήταν εντελώς ουδέτερη.

----------


## NAC Hellas

> Το θεμα μου θυμιζει γιατι εχει πολλα κοινα σημεια ,οταν ο Piero Venturato εχασε απο τον Serge Nubret σε αγωνα pro της wabba καπου στην δεκαετια του 80.
> O Venturato σε εκεινον τον αγωνα ηταν στο απογειο της καριερας του ενω ο Nubret στο τελος του,  και φυσικα καλυτερος.  Δεν μπορεσε ομως να κερδισει το μεγαλο ονομα που ηταν κ ιδρυτης της wabba απο το 1976.


  Χρηστο,εθιξες ενα καιριο θεμα ισως χωρις να το θελεις και νομιζω οτι και ο Νασερ πολυ σωστα καπου το εθιξε.Για μενα 
 εκει εστιαζεται και το προβλημα.
  Στην Ομοσπονδια μας δεν επιτρεπεται σε παγκοσμιο επιπεδο μελος του Προεδρειου καποιας χωρας να συμμετεχει σε εθνικους  
 αγωνες,αλλα μονο σε παγκοσμια.
 Αυτο γινεται για ευνοητους λογους.
  Δεν πρεπει καν να μπουμε στην διαδικασια του ποιος ηταν καλυτερος.Ο Τασος δεν επρεπε καν να διαγωνιστει στον 
 συγκεκριμενο αγωνα.
  Θα μπορουσε να κανει ενα γκεστ,να παει στο Universe και να διεκδικησει οτι καλυτερο εκει.Ετσι δεν θα μπορουσε να πει 
 κανεις τιποτα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα του ειχε δοθει το δικαιωμα να το κανει αυτο.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS,
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

 Σ.Σ Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι οι κριτικες επιτροπες δεν πρεπει να βελτιωθουν ετσι και αλλιως.

----------


## NASSER

> Θα μπορουσε να κανει ενα γκεστ,να παει στο Universe και να διεκδικησει οτι καλυτερο εκει.Ετσι δεν θα μπορουσε να πει 
>  κανεις τιποτα γιατι πολυ απλα δεν θα του ειχε δοθει το δικαιωμα να το κανει αυτο.


Είχε διαγωνιστεί το 2012... Αν δεν διαγωνιζόταν τώρα, θα άφηνε αιχμές πως φοβήθηκε τον Σιδηρόπουλο. Το να πάει σε universe δίχως να αγωνιστεί πάλι θα τα άκουγε. Το να διαγωνιστεί ένας αθλητής ξέροντας πως θα χάσει... κομμάτι δύσκολο να το δούμε. Όλοι ανεβαίνουν με την αυτοπεποίθησή πως είναι νικητές και όχι απλά αγωνιζόμενοι.
Όπως και να έχει σίγουρα αν δεν φτάναμε σε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα να μην σχολιαζόταν τόσο οι αθλητές όσο και η κριτική επιτροπή. Από την άλλη μέχρι την επόμενη σεζόν θα έχει ξεχαστεί εφόσον είναι η τελευταία φορά που διαγωνίζεται.

----------


## NASSER

Τελευταίος αγώνας της χρονιάς και θα ήταν καλό σαυτό ή και σε άλλο τοπικ, να δούμε τους πιο ελπιδοφόρους αθλητές. 
-Φυσικά όλοι συμφωνούμε για τον Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλο, που κάθε εμφάνιση του είναι καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη.
-Έπειτα έχουμε έναν Γιάννη Χασούρα που συνηθίζουμε να βλέπουμε μόνο πρώτο. Πιστεύω πως είναι αθλητής που μπορεί να δοκιμάσει την ψηλή κατηγορία bodybuilding και να τα πάει περίφημα. 
-Στους νεότερους αθλητές ανήκει ο Χρήστος Πιστόλας. Κάθε χρόνο με μεγαλύτερες μάζες και ωραίες αναλογίες! Έχει το χρόνο να δείξει περισσότερα!
-Στη χαμηλή ανδρών οι δυο νέοι αθλητές Γιούσεφ και Χαρδαβέλας.
-Στη men models o Γιάννης Σπυρίδης που είχε και νίκη στο Wabba Mr&Ms Universe 2014
Αυτούς βλέπω εγώ.

----------

